

Robotic Surgery Linked to 144 Deaths Since 2000 - walterbell
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/539521/robotic-surgery-linked-to-144-deaths-since-2000/

======
gus_massa
The problem with this study is clearly stated near the end of the article:

> _What Raman and co don’t discuss, however, is how these injury and death
> rates compare to procedures that take place without robotic techniques.
> Without that info, it’s hard to decide whether robots are making things
> better or worse._

------
CmonDev
Well, if they have published the stats based on the type of surgeon's life
form, they should've also included races and genders of surgeons :-(.

------
pvaldes
A 99,5% of (robotic) success seems very impressive for any type of non trivial
surgery.

